# Phalaenopsis Crystal Surprise ‘Scarlet O’Hara’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 5, 2022)

I love novelty Phals especially the reds. This dark cordovan red hybrid owned by me and grown by my orchid buddy (DB) so beautifully received an HCC/AOS (79 points), just missed the AM by 0.2! Life’s tough lol.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 5, 2022)

Congratulations .!


----------



## Guldal (Mar 6, 2022)

Well, it still seems all in all to have been a profitable day, reckogning the total outcome displayed in these pages. Congrats! 
What the Phal concerns: next time round a greater floriferious splendor (i.e. few more flowers) might provide it with the coveted 0.2 points!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2022)

I dont think the green background brings out the flower colour very well. Looks to have very heavy substance.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 29, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> I dont think the green background brings out the flower colour very well. Looks to have very heavy substance.


Yes substance like cardboard. 
I forgot to take pics in the sunroom at judging. Too much to think about when I was leading the judging team as captain.


----------



## Cearbhael (Mar 29, 2022)

Gorgeous Phal! I do love Phals!! I love Cats too but they frighten me since I have lost every one I ever tried! I am an indoor grower and just have never truly figured out what it is I am doing wrong!


----------



## Cearbhael (Mar 29, 2022)

These are not mine but it is the exact Cat that I lost last which totally broke my heart! Smelled divine and was so BEAUTIFUL! I want so much to try this mericlone again.
Cat Ports of Paradise ‘Emerald Isle’


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 30, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> These are not mine but it is the exact Cat that I lost last which totally broke my heart! Smelled divine and was so BEAUTIFUL! I want so much to try this mericlone again.
> Cat Ports of Paradise ‘Emerald Isle’


The key to keep them alive is really two steps for all cattleyas:

1. let them dry out between watering (if in doubt, wait another day); good drainage is important.
2. give them good light (east window or shaded south or west)

All others like feeding and spraying is not critical for survival. They help to optimize flowering and better health.


----------



## Cearbhael (Mar 30, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The key to keep them alive is really two steps for all cattleyas:
> 
> 1. let them dry out between watering (if in doubt, wait another day); good drainage is important.
> 2. give them good light (east window or shaded south or west)
> ...


Hmmm! Well, that is pretty basic for most epiphytic orchids. It was in a hanging pot and it is possible I let it dry out too much! I also put it out for the summer hanging in a tree. I really am not used to hanging pot culture where orchids are concerned. Do hanging pots dry out faster?? Is a hanging pot outside even more prone to drying out due to winds??


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 31, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> Hmmm! Well, that is pretty basic for most epiphytic orchids. It was in a hanging pot and it is possible I let it dry out too much! I also put it out for the summer hanging in a tree. I really am not used to hanging pot culture where orchids are concerned. Do hanging pots dry out faster?? Is a hanging pot outside even more prone to drying out due to winds??


Not really basic for all lol. Phals, Miltonias and Masdevillas like to be moist all the time while jewels and Dendrobiums hate wet feet (contrary to what many people think).

Cattleyas like same as Dendrobiums, in wet/dry cycle, though with a little less light usually except lueddemanianas. The drying and cooling period for high elevation Dendrobiums are not appreciated by most cattleyas though. 

Yes hanging plants dry faster, esp outside. It is the balance you need to find. Sometimes need to water daily outside.


----------



## Cearbhael (Mar 31, 2022)

Well, I have been quite successful with Phals and the Phal type of Dendrobiums which are warm growing and don't require a rest period! I am approaching the first Anniversary of my Phrags and short the one I lost, they have all stabilised and are actively growing! I have never attempted water loving terrestrials before but have wanted for so long, I just had to have some. I will take your advice to heart and venture back into trying Cats again. It has been a long long road learning how to keep my orchids happy! I fell so deeply in love that I couldn’t stop trying. I bought my first orchid in the early 1980’s and it came with black spot! So no joy! Though it bloomed it declined. I continued trying though and really started succeeding. I had a horrible setback when baseball sized hail and strong winds decimated my tropicals! Orchids, Epi’s etc were destroyed in one fell swoop! I have since been leery of leaving plants out for the summer! I do realise you can bring plants in to avoid bad weather but that storm proved that sometimes you can be taken by surprise! I also had a dwarf Phal that would have been red or orange, that I grew from a tiny seedling which was given to me out of a community pot. About the time I was hoping for a first bloom a deer ate it (Sigh) I learn from it all. There are deer sprays, Weather prediction is improving…I am getting a lot smarter and listening to you experienced growers!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 31, 2022)

Just keep it on! All of us are learning every day too.


----------

